# Trey Gowdy's face...



## TheOldSchool

How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ha ha, my daughter said the same thing!


----------



## TheOldSchool

This whole thing is such a farce.  Rep. Pompeo is such a smug ass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!


Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
Click to expand...

She's old.  Gowdy's just slimy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!




And that's his one good point.

Seriously, why are ALL the Repub congress such losers?

They're sitting there yelling, interrupting, saying a whole lot of nothing (again!), terrified of letting her actually talk. 

Loved seeing Issa get fried today.


----------



## Camp

You would think he would know how to use make up from his childhood movie star days.

youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's old.  Gowdy's just slimy.
Click to expand...

And?

If you really need to show your shallow side I guess I can't stop you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Cummings is awesome.  After today, he's my favorite congressman.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's old.  Gowdy's just slimy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> If you really need to show your shallow side I guess I can't stop you.
Click to expand...

You can't even recognize these loser republicans showing their shallow side.


----------



## nuhuh

TheOldSchool said:


> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!



Trey Gowdy is 51 years old and doesn't have a wrinkle in his forehead, I think that's botox or laser resurfacing.The congressman might have some image issues and makes up for it by regular visits to a plastic surgeon. Lord knows he must change his hairdo every couple of weeks there's no lack of pictures on the Internet.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's old.  Gowdy's just slimy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> If you really need to show your shallow side I guess I can't stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even recognize these loser republicans showing their shallow side.
Click to expand...

I watch 60% of this board show it daily. You're not unique snowflake


----------



## Camp

Trump whined about the next debate being three hours. He would have been done at lunch time and snoring in his chair by now.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lol Gowdy is falling apart.


----------



## Gracie

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
Click to expand...

She looks bored. After all, what does any of this matter now anyway??


----------



## Stephanie

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's old.  Gowdy's just slimy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> If you really need to show your shallow side I guess I can't stop you.
Click to expand...


I thought you showed them up dang good. cracked me up


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!


----------



## Gracie

Why do I keep seeing Frank Underwood's face where Hillary's is supposed to be?


----------



## nuhuh

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!



Sadly for Trey Gowdy, this is the only part that the media will remember.


----------



## Gracie

She is drinking a shitload of water too as she rolls her eyes. To me...that shows nervous guilt.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!


I'm not a fan of condescending pricks like Goudy but it kind of goes with his background as a prosecutor. What is your excuse?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of condescending pricks like Goudy but it kind of goes with his background as a prosecutor. What is your excuse?
Click to expand...

Because I'm a voting citizen, and I recognize a farce when I see one.  Snowflake.


----------



## edthecynic

TheOldSchool said:


> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of condescending pricks like Goudy but it kind of goes with his background as a prosecutor. What is your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm a voting citizen, and I recognize a farce when I see one.  Snowflake.
Click to expand...

You clearly missed the insult. I keep forgetting that I need to remind myself that some of you aren't very bright.


----------



## Gracie

He asked some questions that made her squirm, oily face or not.


----------



## Moonglow

*Trey Gowdy champion of the downtrodden....*


----------



## Moonglow

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world have his people allowed him to be up there with such a shiny, oily face?  It's like staring at a spotlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Hillary's? She's got wrinkles you could trip over
Click to expand...

Are you the only senior with scrotum tight balls?


----------



## charwin95

TheOldSchool said:


> This whole thing is such a farce.  Rep. Pompeo is such a smug ass.



Whole republican in that committee look like a clown. Gowdy look like a pencil dick with his hair do.


----------



## Iron Head

TheOldSchool said:


> Cummings is awesome.  After today, he's my favorite congressman.


Cummings is borderline retarded and only where he is thanks to affirmative action and strategic gerrymandering. You could put an empty paint can in his seat and still not miss the idiot.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Gowdy is being such a little brat right now.  I think it's passed his bedtime!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of condescending pricks like Goudy but it kind of goes with his background as a prosecutor. What is your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm a voting citizen, and I recognize a farce when I see one.  Snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly missed the insult. I keep forgetting that I need to remind myself that some of you aren't very bright.
Click to expand...

Yeah I missed the most obvious insult ever 

Talk about a condescending prick...


----------



## TheOldSchool

charwin95 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thing is such a farce.  Rep. Pompeo is such a smug ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole republican in that committee look like a clown. Gowdy look like a pencil dick with his hair do.
Click to expand...

He could grow an afro and still look like a pencil dick.


----------



## edthecynic




----------

